# Gaming Laptop - 1.5-1.7k



## Raziin (5. Juni 2017)

Hey Hey,

ich bin neu im Forum und hoffe, dass ich den Theard in der richtigen Plattform gepostet habe  .

Zu meiner Frage:

Ich suche nach einem Gaming Laptop im Preisbereich von 1.500 - 1.700€.

Wichtig dabei ist das er neben den heutigen Games auch im Bereich der Audio Produktion stark ist (FL Studio | (sehr CPU & RAM lastig)), die Bildschirm Größe ist mir relativ egal.

Wenn Ihr unter den 1.500€  auch etwas hätte wäre ich natürlich noch zufriedener  .

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

*LG

Raziin.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2017)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du ein Audio-Interface für USB nutzt, oder? ^^

Brauchst du denn WIRKLICH zum Spielen einen Laptop? Du bekommst nämlich für 1500€ nen PC, der besser als ein 1500€-Laptop ist oder zumindest gleichstark, aber dafür auch problemlos in 1-2 Jahren aufrüstbar, PLUS ein solides Notebook für Office&Multimedia, falls du für irgendwas außerhalb von Gaming wirklich ein Notebook brauchst. 

Ansonsten: welche Games sollen denn da laufen, und wie gut? 


Das beste, was du da aktuell bekommen kannst, wäre ein Notebook mit einer mobilen GTX 1070 - zB https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+gl502vs+fy045t+gaming?nbb=45c48c  . Es gibt auch noch 1-2 für 50-100€ weniger, aber das Asus hat auch eine SSD mit eingebaut, was ich dringend empfehlen würde. Da kannst du dann Deine Musiksoftware installieren.

Ansonsten wäre für 1300€ auch ein Notebook mit ner mobilen GTX 1060 drin https://www.alternate.de/OMEN-by-HP/17-w112ng-Notebook/html/product/1351670?campaign=Notebook/OMEN+by+HP/1351670


Wenn du SEHR viel mit Samples machst kann es aber sein, dass ein Modell mit 16GB besser wäre. Ich selber mache Musik mit Cubase, und da sind es keine 8GB inkl. Windows, die belegt sind bei Projekten mit 6-7 VSTis, Battery und Gesangs-Audiofiles. Gerade mal ein Projekt geöffnet: nicht mal 5GB inkl. Windows. Vlt schau mal nach, was die Fruchtschleifen so brauchen.


----------



## Raziin (5. Juni 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Es wäre ganz nett wenn man auf dem Laptop ab und zu ein paar Games zum laufen bringen würde, aber die Hauptsache liegt bei der Audio Produktion, da ich mit meinem derzeitigen MSI GP60 i540M287FD an jegliche Grenzen stoße.

Games wie The Witcher / Fallout 4 und Serien wie die von Telltale auf Niedrig bis Mittel würde mir schon reichen.

Unter 16GB Ram will ich auf jedenfall nicht gehen.

Ich arbeite viel mit Kontakt 5 Libraries, welche allein schon unglaublich viel RAM benötigen (selbst mit der Purge funktion), dazu kommen noch die Waves Plugins welche mich beim Mix & Mastering an alle Grenzen kommen lassen.

*LG

*Edit: Nein, ich benutze derzeit kein Audio Interface


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2017)

Raziin schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Es wäre ganz nett wenn man auf dem Laptop ab und zu ein paar Games zum laufen bringen würde, aber die Hauptsache liegt bei der Audio Produktion, da ich mit meinem derzeitigen MSI GP60 i540M287FD an jegliche Grenzen stoße.
> 
> ...


 dann zb das hier  https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C26-A8C&APID=14 256GB SSD, 1000GB HDD, FullHD, 16GB, Core i7 und eine mobile GTX 1060. 



> *Edit: Nein, ich benutze derzeit kein Audio Interface


 Dann hol Dir unbedingt eines, das ist normalerweise allein für die Latenz&co megawichtig, und wenn es "hakt" ist oft schon das Audiointerface die Lösung. Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle eines holen, reicht ja eines für 80-120€, und dann mal schauen, ob das nicht sogar schon mit dem alten Laptop alle Probleme löst.  Außerdem hast du dann auch einen Sound, der geeignet ist, um verlässlich abzuhören. Du wirst ja wohl hoffentlich gute Kopfhörer oder ein gutes Boxenset haben? Oder ist Deine Sache nur just for fun Hobby und der Sound Nebensache?


----------



## Raziin (5. Juni 2017)

Okay, vielen dank für die Tipps! 

Ich produziere auf professioneller Ebene, aber bislang hab ich immer alles unter einen Hut bekommen  .

Als Kopfhörer bin ich mit meinen Beyerdymanics DT 770 Pro immer sehr zufrieden gewesen.

Auf Boxen produziere ich eher weniger, da mir der direkte Klang über die Kopfhörer mehr gefällt.

Wie groß fällt der unterschied zwischen den GTX 1060 und den 1070 aus ?

Zum gaming würde ich eigentlich eine Konsole z.B. PS4 vorziehen, aber für ein paar Stunden in der Woche finde es einfach verschwendetes Geld, dann lieber alles in einem  .


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2017)

Raziin schrieb:


> Okay, vielen dank für die Tipps!
> 
> Ich produziere auf professioneller Ebene, aber bislang hab ich immer alles unter einen Hut bekommen  .
> 
> ...


 Das klingt jetzt aber nicht gerade professionell ^^  Das meine ich nicht böse, aber als Profi sollte man nicht das nehmen, was "einem gefällt", sondern das, was möglichst neutral klingt, nichts beschönigt usw. - ansonsten weißt du doch gar nicht, ob zB der Bass "ordentlich" ist nur wegen der Kopfhörer oder ob er WIRKLICH passt.  Speziell die GT 770 Pro sind zwar durchaus geeignet, aber allgemein "darfst" du an sich nicht sagen "ich nehm die, weil der Sound mir gefällt"    Und an sich selbstverständlich braucht man normalerweise auch mind ein gutes Boxenset, um die Sachen auch schnell mal gegenzuchecken zusätzlich zu den Checks, die du "auswärts" machst. Allein dass Dir der onboard-Sound des Notebooks gut genug ist macht mich sehr stutzig, und dass du kein Interface nutzt erst Recht. Was genau machst du denn "professionell" ? 




> Wie groß fällt der unterschied zwischen den GTX 1060 und den 1070 aus ?


 sehr schwer zu sagen, denn es hängt sehr von der CPU und auch davon ab, wie der Notebookhersteller die Karte genau taktet. Hier hast du die GTX 1070 mobil https://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobile-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1070-Laptop.169548.0.html  wenn du runtercrollst hast du viele Spielebenchmarks, und zB bei Witcher 3 reicht es von 87 bis 117 FPS bei "hoch" und FullHD. Bei der GTX 1060 mobil sind es 53 bis 76 FPS https://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1060-Laptop-Notebook-Benchmarks-und-Specs.169546.0.html

Im Schnitt dürfte die GTX 1070 aber 30% schneller sein.




> Zum gaming würde ich eigentlich eine Konsole z.B. PS4 vorziehen, aber für ein paar Stunden in der Woche finde es einfach verschwendetes Geld, dann lieber alles in einem  .


 naja, du kriegst aber ein Notebook, das abseits von Gaming genau so gut wie ein "Gamernotebook" ist, für nur 800-1000€, und ne Xbox One S zB kostet nur 200€, ne PS4 250-300€. Das ist in der Summe günstiger als ein Gamingnotebook für 1500€


----------



## Raziin (5. Juni 2017)

Da hast Du auf jedenfall recht, bis jetzt hat sich aber noch niemand über meinen Sound beschwert  .

Ich produziere Songs im Pop / EDM & RnB - Hip Hop Bereich, derzeit nur für US-Künstler.

Klar, den gegencheck mache ich immer auch auf den Boxen, aber was ich auf den Kopfhöreren gemixt habe hat bis jetzt immer gepasst  .

Zu dem Konsolen-Laptop Thema:

Ich stecke das Geld für die Konsole lieber in den Laptop für etwas mehr Leistung anstatt davon eine Konsole zu holen die ich nur selten benutzte.

Falls es etwas gibt wo ich mehr rausholen kann für die Audio Produktion und weniger für das Gaming (und dabei spare), dann lass es mich wissen  .

Nochmals, danke für die ganzen Vorschläge!


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2017)

Also, leistungsmäßig ist der zuletzt verlinkte das beste Paket, da er halt auch 16GB hat. Du kannst zwar auch einen mit ner GTX 1070 nehmen, dann musst du halt vlt weitere 8GB selber nachrüsten. 


PS: musst du denn viel "abmischen", oder ist es mehr ein "zusammensetzen" von Elementen? Ich mach seit 15 Jahren Musik, und noch immer kommt keine CD-Qualität bei rum...  allerdings eher Synthiepop/EBM/Dark-Electro


----------



## svd (5. Juni 2017)

Von Hewlett Packard gäbe es noch ein vergleichbares Modell, auch nur mit Broadwell-i7, aber wenigstens mit GTX1070.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Von Hewlett Packard gäbe es noch ein vergleichbares Modell, auch nur mit Broadwell-i7, aber wenigstens mit GTX1070.



Den hab ich auch gesehen, aber 128GB SSD ist vlt was zu wenig bei dem, was er macht. Samples&co brauchen halt durchaus auch nicht wenig Speicherplatz. 240-256 sind ok, aber 128 echt knapp.


----------



## svd (5. Juni 2017)

Ja, wenn die ganzen Programme drauf sollen, dann schon. Dachte, die 2TB-HDD wäre vlt. genug. Aber SSDs nachrüsten wäre ja eh noch einfach, solange du gut an die Schächte kommst, hehe.
Da nehmen sie dich bei Komplettsystemen eh immer aus.


----------



## Raziin (6. Juni 2017)

Erstmal, Danke für die Info !  



Herbboy schrieb:


> PS: musst du denn viel "abmischen", oder ist es mehr ein "zusammensetzen" von Elementen? Ich mach seit 15 Jahren Musik, und noch immer kommt keine CD-Qualität bei rum...  allerdings eher Synthiepop/EBM/Dark-Electro



Ich mache beides, komponieren / arrangement und auch das mix / mastering.

Wenn Du willst kannst Du mir eine DM mit Soundcloud Link o.ä. schicken dann hör ich mal rein.

Nochmals, Danke an Euch für die Hilfe


----------

